# Rent Allowance and part time work



## Deise Doll (2 Apr 2009)

A friend who has been unemployed since Xmas and is on Jobseekers Allowance and has rent allowance thinks she may be offered some part time hours. Only approx 10 hours per week. Anyone know if this will affect her JA or RA. She really wants to take the hours if possible but cannot afford to lose RA


----------



## gipimann (2 Apr 2009)

There are some income disregards for persons on Rent Supplement who are in part-time work (less than 30 hours per week).  Not all of her wages will be assessed against her when calculating entitlement to the Supplement.

She will be unable to claim JA for every day that she works, even if it's only for a couple of hours.   If the hours can be concentrated into 1 or 2 days, she can claim JA for the remainder of the week and her JA entitlement will be means-tested.


----------

